# Stuff that oughta be made (but probably won't)



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay fellas, we all have our pet lists for stuff we wish would be made. - some practical, sensible and affordable, others.... not so much. So, if you were in charge, what would it be?

The Mik list (In no particular order):
1. B&O EM-1 2-8-8-4 - smallest of the Yellowstones, still too big for many layouts, but handsome.










2. While we're on articulateds, one of the Little River 2-4-4-2s. Which might just be small enough for wide spread appeal.










3. a modernized 4-4-0










4. A decent 2-4-0 tender starter set locomotive for folks with small layouts. (yes I'm aware of the squashed LGB thing, and the hard to find spendy HLW one)










5 a Mason










6 Bachmann to rework the Indie to how she should have looked in the first place...










7. Generic Eastern "Company" duplex house










8. A vertical boilered class A Climax (RTR not kit)










9. a Baldwin RF-16 'shark' So ugly they're handsome










10 a nice burro








I'll stop at 10 because it's a nice round number


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there a place to down load the plans for the Duplex House with the measurements on it? 

I like the pictures you posted. 

JJ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I 'borrowed it from here:
http://patheoldminer.rootsweb.ancestry.com/indfultonrun.html

It says it's from the Indiana University of Pennsylvania collection. You might try contacting them. 

http://www.iup.edu/library/default.aspx


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik- 

I always thought this would be an ideal fit for the shorty-20' line of Bachmann cars: 

http://www.pbase.com/spcrr/image/80443541 

Funny your mention of the HLW 2-4-0. Against my better judgement (not modelling American outline stuff in G) I just bought one. I always wanted some HLW stuff after hearing everyone rant about the quality, and now I can see why. Well, maybe there was a reason to buy it, my Just Plain Folk figure of Ward Kimball now has something to drive!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik 

Some of us secretly wished for an EM-1 instead of another Allegheny. But unless you want to pay the money, YOU don't get to choose. Us Easterners would have liked a B&O BIG SIX [6100 class S-1] 2-10-2 instead of an SP F4/F5. Put your money where your mouth is. I cannot possibly afford everything I would like, even in HO scale. I would also vote for the RF-15/16 [in 1:32], I don't think the 2-4-0 was that common, but a Mogul that wasn't a CO NG prototype would be a good bet. Interesting and varied choices.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim there are no 'wrong' answers here. Some might be more practical than others. I started the thread to give the less vocal and less connected hobbyists a chance to put forth their opinions. Yes, the current powers will probably ignore it and do whatever they want. But they might not. Or a cottage manufacturer might offer a kit. 


How many different manufacturers' models of the Big Boy has there been? 4? 5? Why did the hobby "need" so many? Surely any suggestion you or I make is at least as worthy of consideration as yet another one. Aren't they?

Another company seems to have the knack for snatching defeat from the jaws of victory. Maybe they'll look outside their own myopic designers someday? If they did that they couldn't do much worse than the GE 45 Tonner or Vulcan....
Of COURSE the manufacturers will continue to build whatever THEY think will sell. Or whatever their in-house experts want. But I'm reminded of a little survey that Klambake ran soon after they took over the Greenberg Toy Train and Dollhouse franchise. They conducted a poll on what folks would like to see at the show.... except they only ASKED middle aged men carrying large parcels, subscribers, and folks on their magazine website........ Their flawed 'research' led them to believe what they wanted to hear - that an "all train related" show was just the ticket. The general public disagreed. Venues that had waiting lists for vendors ended up with empty tables. Attendance fell off. Sales fell off. The golden goose was near mortally injured. So they dumped Greenberg Shows on someone else, but never admitted they blew it all by themselves. 


OTOH, a gent on another board says he's finishing up the patterns for a RF-16 to be produced in England. So someone beat me to that idea. And I am glad. 


I suggested a 2-4-0 w/ tender because it would be more prototypical pulling coaches than an 0-4-0T and wouldn't look ridiculous on R1s. PLUS it's an easy redo of whatever mfg's 0-4-0. A CP Huntington model would serve just as well, but singles were a LOT rarer beasts, and would take more design work. Another mogul is an interesting idea, too Something sized in between the Indie and LGB one? Or maybe even a SG version?


As for 'when it's my money I can choose.' OK. But since when does money = sense? Especially when it comes to LS? Would anybody with sense pick a Mexican Consolidation? How about a Rogers NY Elevated thing? A triplex? The list I picked were A: things a LOT of people have suggested before - and seemingly been ignored. 2. Stuff that could be run by the "under the Christmas tree" crowd - who probably generate a LOT more annual sales than the "serious" hobbyists 3. Fairly easy adaptations of stuff already built. and/or 4. Were just 'different' enough to possibly generate interest without being a "who in their right mind would want THAT?" ugly. Your list will be different, and I'd love to see it.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

Allen,

I like the 2-4-4-2 and the modern 4-4-0. I also am one of the few that like the Vulcan.

Jim


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've mentioned this elsewhere, but I guess another go won't hurt. I'd love to see 0-4-0, 0-6-0, and 0-8-0 motorized chassis offered complete with cylinders and valve gear - for scratch building and kit bashing projects. This is not that far fetched. Way back in the day LGB offered chassis of their more popular locomotives in this fashion. Unfortunately, I believe these offerings stopped about the time the first Mogul appeared. 

One can still hope, 
David Meashey


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 17 Jul 2011 05:24 AM 
Okay fellas, we all have our pet lists for stuff we wish would be made. - some practical, sensible and affordable, others.... not so much. So, if you were in charge, what would it be?


9. a Baldwin RF-16 'shark' So ugly they're handsome










Well, you might be in luck 
http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/tm...&high=


----------

